# e!Cockpit Visualisierung Platzhalterkonzept



## eloee (27 April 2016)

Hallo,

habe mit Codesys 2.3 in der Visualisierung das Platzhalterkonzept verwendet, um z.B. die Ansichten für die Rolläden nur einmal erstellen zu müssen.
Hat das schon jemand in e!Cockpit hinbekommen ?
Im Handbuch steht zwar etwas dazu, allerdings für mich nichts zielführendes...
Im OSCAT Forum habe ich dazu auch einen Beitrag gefunden, dort wird von Input-Variablen geredet aber auch nichts näheres.. 

Liebe Grüße
Eloee


----------



## Otwin (27 April 2016)

Hi,

das ist in eCockpit finde ich einfacher als in 2.3.
Wenn du das Fenster mit der Visu offen hast, gibt es oben drüber ein Variablen-Deklarationsfenster.
Das muss man aber erst aufklappen. Sind zwei so kleine Pfeile, wenn mans nicht weiss, findet man die nicht 

Hier kannst du jetzt deine Input-Variablen deklarieren und dann in der Visu-Seite verwenden.

Jetzt fügst du in die Visu einen Frame ein und wählst die zuvor erstellte Visu-Seite aus.
Unter den Einstellungen rechts (ziemlich oben) für diesen Frame findest du jetzt die deklarierten Input-Varablen.
Hier kannst du jetzt deine Prozessvariablen aus dem Pragramm anbinden.

Ich hoffe, das war einigermassen verständlich, sonst frag halt nochmal 

Gruß
Otwin


----------



## eloee (28 April 2016)

Heieiei... das ist ja einfach 
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!! Hab da nun echt schon lange rumprobiert, die Variablen-Deklaration aber wohl immer übersehen 

Funktioniert glücklicherweise auch mit eigenen Datentypen oder Instanzen von Bausteinen :s1:

Schöne Grüße
Eloee


----------

